# La merda ieri è continuata.



## Tebe (10 Maggio 2013)

Ieri non è stata solo una mattinata di merda. Ha seguito anche nel pomeriggio.
Prima di spegnere la luce ieri sera, e finalmente dormire, io e Mattia ci siamo guardati e  mi ha detto.
-Sarà finita?-
E i gatti hanno ricominciato a vomitare.

Siamo partiti con il disastro orchidee, che per me è sempre un trauma.
Continuato con il rubamento stereo della mia macchina e vari danni.
Annessa macchina di Mattia.
Carabinieri, famigghia in tenuta di soccorso come se fossimo al centro di un mega incidente  mortale a manetta,varie ed eventuali.

Poi mail di Man.
Finalmente uno dice.

Apro.
_Ciao come stai?
Qui va sempre peggio, non mi sono rilassato per niente, mi viene già urlare e bla bla._

Forse non era la giornata giusta per me.
Ma.
prima che  partisse per le  ferie imposte s èi confidato. Mi ha  fatto preoccupare. Mi sono immedesimata nelle sue emozioni.
Gli ho mandato un messaggio topoloso, alla Tebe creti ovvio, e manco mi ha cagato.
Gli ho  mandato una mail di notizie di cui aveva bisogno e manco grazie.
Due settimane di nulla ( e ci sta) rientra e mi manda DOPO due giorni, una mail così?

Forse. Non ci siamo. Capiti.

E sono stufa di non ottenere risposte alle mie mail. O ai miei già rari sms.
Non è che scrivo. _Dove sei, cosa fai_ o minchiate del genere.
Sono sms tebani. Che a lui piacevano. E che anzi. Cominciava sempre _lui_.
Ora, oltre ad avere smesso di farlo, manco risponde ai miei.

Però se ha il culo che gli prude mi scrive per chiedergli di grattarlo.
Senza dare nulla in cambio. 
Sta prendendo e basta. Mi sta "vampirizzando".
_Ennò._
Col cazzo.
Non funziona così.

Comunque  ho risposto, chiedendogli se almeno un minimo si era rilassato, se aveva ricominciato a fumare, se era pronto per la nuova inglobazione dei sei graziati..
Poi gli ho raccontato della macchina.

Mi ha risposto che non aveva il diritto di lamentarsi e che si, aveva ricominciato a fumare sigarette vere ma che si sarebbe messo di nuovo in riga.

Gli ho risposto che ha certo il diritto di lamentarsi ma che insomma. Non può essere sempre tutto nero. E che cazzo.
Poi ho dribblato sulla sigaretta elettronica chiedendogli se magari non era la nicotina troppo bassa eccetera.

Non mi ha più risposto.
Avevo fatto domande. 
Come spesso accade.
Faccio domande. E lui. Semplicemente. Non risponde. Se non dopo...vediamo...giorni? ma più frequentemente. Mai. Più.

Alle sei, un po' tapira ammetto, sono andata al Flap con Mattia e.
La mia stalker. Dopo mesi che non si faceva sentire. Dopo che il magistrato ha archiviato la denuncia che lei mi ha fatto, dicendo che ero io la stalker unhappy, dopo questo periodo di serenità senza che qualcuno mi urli nelle orecchie cose carine tipo.
_Brutta troia, stronza, devi soffrire nella tua vita, devi mangiare solo merda._
Ecco. Ieri mi ha chiamata.
Ero in buona. Ho passato il cellulare a Mattia dicendogli -Vuoi rispondere tu? -
Non è mai intervenuto in questa diatriba sanguinaria, sono stata io che non ho voluto ma ieri ho pensato che invece si. Avrei voluto che se ne occupasse lui. Per me. 
Un mezzo sorriso e risposto -Non vedevo l'ora.-
Ha fatto un pronto già da presa per il culo.
L'altra, che l'ha riconosciuto al volo, ha fatto gentilezza global.
-Ma come stai caro Mattia, che piacere sentirti...-
-Il piacere non è reciproco, ti chiedo di smettere di telefonare.-
Dall'altro capo il cambiamento di rotta -IO CHIAMO QUANTO CAZZO VOGLIO PERCHè PER COLPA DI QUELLA STRONZA  STO FACENDO UNA VITA DI MERDA, E TE LA STAI TENENDO IN CASA QUELLA PUTTANA.-
-Hai capito quello che ti ho detto? Non chiamare più. Rivolgiti alla legge come hai già fatto e fai fare tutto a loro. Se reputeranno che...-
-NON CAPISCI UN CAZZO IDIOTA TU E QUELLA TROIA...-
-Sai, le persone come te mi fanno una gran pena. Così arrabbiate con il mondo tanto da non accorgersi di quanto sono misere dentro e fuori. Mi spiace tu sia così incapace di tutto, ma indubbiamente ci senti quindi te lo dico ancora. Non chiamare più Tebe o sono io che mi incazzo a mina. Con te. Ma ti vengo a prendere sotto casa.-
Click.

-Che c'è? mi ha detto ridandomi il cellulare.
Ho deglutito. Guardato il cell.
Contato lentamente i secondi.
Dieci. Quindici. Niente.
-Non sta richiamando...- ho detto spostando lo sguardo su di lui -Sei stato davvero...convincente. Non ti ho mai sentito quel tono di voce.-
Si è acceso una sigaretta -C'è un limite a tutto no? la prossima volta mi gioco la carta napulè, che ne dici?-
-Dico che sei il mio eroe, anche se vieni dal regno delle due Sicilie ma nessuno è perfetto.-
:mexican:

Arrivati a casa abbiamo trovato una piscina di vomito.
Non so che cazzo abbiano mangiato i gattacci ma ce n'era ovunque.
Hanno battezzato ogni stanza.
Anche Mattia ha avuto un cedimento, soprattutto quando ha scoperto che avevano vomitato pure sul copriletto.
Abbiamo pulito.
Si è messo a fare un gioco online. Perdendo.
Io ho cazzeggiato un po' e poi a nanna.
Prima di spegnere la luce  e finalmente dormire, io e Mattia ci siamo guardati e  mi ha detto.
-Sarà finita?-
E i gatti hanno ricominciato a vomitare.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Maggio 2013)

e domani sarà sicuramente un giorno migliore....oggi no?


----------



## Tubarao (11 Maggio 2013)

A stò punto.............



potrebbe solo piovere


----------

